# How does some someone ski more than 50 days per season



## dlague (Apr 17, 2014)

*Sorry posted this under another thread originally by accident!*

I think I have the wrong job (it pays well, but is M-F during daylight hours)! It certainly does not give me the freedom to get out more than 40-50 days. To get to 50 I would have to ski every day of every weekend, use all my vacation time and call in sick once and a while or go night skiing more often. I have yet to hit 40 (came 1 short several times)

Currently - we ski every day of every weekend + or - a day missed for various reasons here and there (not many). Starting in April it drops to one day per weekend due to sports. We go night skiing from time to time and I have taken a few days off to go skiing as well. Yet I am at 32 days now and will get to around 38.

How the heck does someone get to skiing over 50 days in a single season? Work nights? Work at a Ski Area? Student? Retired? There has to be a strategy to getting there?

To those over 50 days in -

How do you do it?! 

Responses from other thread:



WWF-VT said:


> I have skied 47 days so far this season and should end over 50 days.   I am a passholder at Sugarbush so I start skiing weekends when the mountain opens in November.  I ski two days most every weekend, take a few 3 day weekends and take additional days over the Christmas and February vacations with my family.  My family also skied on Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years day as we celebrate our holidays in VT.   Being a passholder, I have also skied on a few marginal days when many other people would not spend money on a lift ticket.  I am fortunate that my entire family has a passion for skiing and it's what we do in the winter.





JimG. said:


> WWF-VT sounds like us...I have 49 days, mostly weekends and holidays.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 17, 2014)

Got 60 when I was 18!, Nights , weekends, pretty much one place but had a good 7 up North.
If your older Health &  money makes it possible.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 17, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> If your older Health &  money makes it possible.



It seems one of the two extremes.  Either cheap with a job that doesn't matter, or wealthy with a job where you can call the shots.  Maybe one day, I'll be part of the latter.


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 17, 2014)

When I was working, like dlague, 40 to 50 days was a great season.  When I was in grad school 40+ years ago, there were nearby night skiing places where I might take a break for an hour or two in the evening, and under those circumstances, I hit 60 or so days. Retirement + living slopeside is the difference.  The people who really are trying to make ends meet in the industry don't generally do 100+ days.


----------



## dlague (Apr 17, 2014)

I know of some situations such as one of my team who's son went to UNH graduated to become a Civil Engineer and over the winter worked as a liftie and got in about 120 days - not all full days but got out there!  He also still lives at his parents home!  Then again I would not want to be in that situation either!


----------



## JimG. (Apr 17, 2014)

Night skiing at Jiminy adds 5-6 days to the total. As a Hunter pass holder I ski every weekend day Dec to at least mid-April. And I make sure to use vaca time over holidays (Tgiving, Xmas, Pres week) and at least 4 vaca days between March and April. 

Gotta have priorities and make it a mission.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a real job, M-F 9-5, and I am shooting for 70 days this season. Here are the tricks:

1) start in October. Seriously.
2) go as late as possible, not Killington on Memorial Day, but elsewhere in late April for sure
3) night skiing! You need a local mountain. Crotched's midnight madness helps save some "lost" weekends
4) Ski every weekend, obviously
5) it is never too cold to ski, but I will skip washout days.
6) powder days! 18+" deserves a sick day, 6-12" means leave work early and go night skiing, 12" is that gray area where you get sick on Mondays and Fridays.
7) vacation days are use it or lose it by the end of the year. Smoke 'em if you got 'em in December.
8) get a season pass and place to stay (I recommend a ski club) so that you won't have to worry about the cost. You'll be much more likely to go on marginal days.
9) have a job where you can telecommute, that way if I go north and conditions suck I can dial in and not blow a day of vacation. Again you'll be much more likely to roll the dice.




Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 17, 2014)

I got somewhere around 50 (I lose count, could be 47,48 etc).  I count any day on snow as a "day" be it 2 hours or 8.  My current schedule has left my mornings free and the home bump is only 45 min away so I can get a 2 hour session and be home by noon.  We ski every weekend from approx. Nov 15-April 15 like the op but its those little sessions that bump the number up.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Apr 17, 2014)

yeggous said:


> I have a real job, M-F 9-5, and I am shooting for 70 days this season. Here are the tricks:
> 
> 1) start in October. Seriously.
> 2) go as late as possible, not Killington on Memorial Day, but elsewhere in late April for sure
> ...



Have to say we ski in any temp just not rain, we bookend our season with trips to K town.  As I read your post, I began to realize, I have bound myself to the deals that I have for early season - need more early season deals!  I need to make better use of sick days (I have 12/year for crying out loud), lastly I need to get out for more night skiing (Tuesdays at Gunstock are $16 per person - went there twice).  At best I think I can get to 50 - just do not see more than that happening/feasible!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 17, 2014)

When I was in College, I could do over 40 days.  

In law school, with a season pass and vacations, I could do over 50.  My last year of law school I did 66.  And I had great grades.  I could have theoretically done more with night skiing.  

Since going back into the real world I have not gotten over 40.  This year I was hoping for 35, but I will be lucky if I hit that.  This is because job + 2 year old + wife.


----------



## abc (Apr 17, 2014)

dlague said:


> Currently - we ski every day of every weekend + or - a day missed for various reasons here and there (not many). Starting in April it drops to one day per weekend due to sports. We go night skiing from time to time and *I have taken a few days off to go skiing* as well. Yet I am at 32 days now and will get to around 38.


I take a few *WEEKS *off to go skiing! (ok, most of us have minimum of 2 weeks a year, and that's the minimum I take off to go skiing!) So I'm guarantee to have 10 additional days right then and there on top of whatever weekend and night skiing I can muster. When I'm at jobs that has more vacation time (4 weeks at one job), I may go up to 3 weeks of skiing. 

Disclaimer: I don't claim to do 50 every year, though this year is one such... but that's irrelevant.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm having trouble breaking 20 because I don't have a pass to a local mountain, and it's such an investment of time and money to head up north.  When (not if), I move back to NH, I could keep the same job/family commitments and easily double that.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 17, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> When I was in College, I could do over 40 days.
> 
> In law school, with a season pass and vacations, I could do over 50.  My last year of law school I did 66.  And I had great grades.  I could have theoretically done more with night skiing.
> 
> Since going back into the real world I have not gotten over 40.  This year I was hoping for 35, but I will be lucky if I hit that.  This is because job + 2 year old + wife.




I am hoping for 20, which will be a record for me as I started only getting back into Skiing about 6 years ago...   But having a wife and a 3 year old make it tough to get out often.  My 9-5 job is flexible enough that I could do week long vacations in the winter and it pays well.  But now having Daycare constraints and a wife who doesn't ski, well it makes it nearly impossible to get more than 20 for me


----------



## pcampbell (Apr 17, 2014)

Strategically located    10 minutes to MRG and I work  on  west coast time.  I actually moved to VT   for bike riding but turned into a skier.

I usually cut work 2 days a year to ski... any more than that I feel guilty


----------



## Edd (Apr 17, 2014)

I work 12 hour shifts so I have more days off than most. My best year was 59 days but, at the time, my GF lived in North Conway so I was up there by default constantly. I easily break 40 most years but I'm going to fall a bit short this season. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 17, 2014)

Edd said:


> I work 12 hour shifts so I have more days off than most. My best year was 59 days but, at the time, my GF lived in North Conway so I was up there by default constantly. I easily break 40 most years but I'm going to fall a bit short this season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



I would love a 3 day week !! Ideal would be Tues,Wed,Thurs...having Friday and Monday off !


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 17, 2014)

Problem with "sick days" is that everyone in the office knows I'm an avid skier. I think they'd figure it out pretty quick.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 17, 2014)

I did right around 50 this season.  I teach lessons two nights a week to get a free pass.  Many of my trips are only for a few hours but having a pass I can ski when I want.  I even managed to get a few days up north this winter as well!


----------



## dlague (Apr 17, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Problem with "sick days" is that everyone in the office knows I'm an avid skier. I think they'd figure it out pretty quick.



Same here - especially when it dumped the day before or overnight!


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 17, 2014)

I really don't enjoy , rocks, hard pack or boiler plate, So I pick my days a little more carefully than I used to. Being self employed has some benifits, carry my skiis in my Van in case of an emergency .
 Pa. sucks a lot of years.
If I go North I usually do 2nd week of Feburary on. Not as cold, better snow , more options...woods. If I lived up north I would definatley ski more!
My skis are older but in pretty good shape.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 17, 2014)

dlague said:


> Same here - especially when it dumped the day before or overnight!



That's why I don't even pretend. Some people in my company are amazed that I dare to do so, but I am very blatant about it.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Apr 17, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I really don't enjoy , rocks, hard pack or boiler plate, So I pick my days a little more carefully than I used to.



Good so I don't have to worry about you showing up at Wildcat and making a lift line.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 17, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Good so I don't have to worry about you showing up at Wildcat and making a lift line.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



NICE! .........................And I wont pee on your tires .....again.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Apr 17, 2014)

dlague said:


> *Sorry posted this under another thread originally by accident!*
> 
> I think I have the wrong job (it pays well, but is M-F during daylight hours)! It certainly does not give me the freedom to get out more than 40-50 days. To get to 50 I would have to ski every day of every weekend, use all my vacation time and call in sick once and a while or go night skiing more often. I have yet to hit 40 (came 1 short several times)
> 
> ...



it is only 10 days a month, not including Nov and the few days on either side from the freak snows.

live closer is my advice. I don't know what the criteria everyone uses for a ski day, but skiing 4-5x per week is not hard to do with a flexible work schedule, a head lamp, and a mid week pass. I don't count days, but I also don't let weather decide if I ski or not, the dog has never complained and waits by the door once he sees the boots, maybe geta dog who loves the mountains more than you


----------



## jimk (Apr 17, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> I'm having trouble breaking 20 because I don't have a pass to a local mountain, and it's such an investment of time and money to head up north.  When (not if), I move back to NH, I could keep the same job/family commitments and easily double that.



Ditto.
Obviously, access and a season pass are pretty critical to 50+.
Only time I ever got 50+ was when I was a senior in college almost 40 years ago.  Was a season pass holder and skied every day of Christmas/semester break, which was 20+ days straight.  I was lucky to have parents who owned a vacation cabin one mile from the slopes and we went to it every weekend all winter.  Also drove myself to CO for a week during spring break that year.  Could exceed the 50 day barrier next year??  Considering retirement and spending extended time out west.

My son has been getting 50-60 days each of the last five seasons.  Four of those years he was a pass holder or ski instructor at an area 45 minutes from his college skiing every weekend and some weeknights.  This winter he's out of school with full time job as software engineer and drove 80 minutes each way every Sat and Sun to teach at a ski area.  (I would often join him one day per weekend.)  He also took two one-week ski trips this winter and two long weekend ski trips.  Very few of his ski days were short ones.  Many were 12+hrs due to ski school demands.  His life this winter consisted of skiing and work and little else.  That's not necessarily a bad thing if you're young and unattached.  He paid off $30K in student loans.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 17, 2014)

Step #1 - I've got a wife and kids who LOVE to ski, so it's more likely to be some complaining/questioning of one's sanity about why we're not going as opposed to why we are going skiing!

Step #2 - Both my wife and I are fortunate enough to have jobs/schedules that allow us to take Monday's off every week and our kids, at least through the end of this school year, are in a Montessori School where the teacher doesn't mind if they're only there 4 days a week

Step #3 - Having a place at Mount Snow and a season pass there makes it easier to rack up a 40-50+ days a year

Step #4 - From basically Mid November through Mid April we essentially "withdraw" from any social life in our home state of CT and switch it all up to VT

Step #5 - We have a bunch of friends, who have kids that are close in age to our kids, who also have places up at Mount Snow and as a result we have a very good "social network" of friends up there that makes us want to go up there every weekend to enjoy not just the skiing but each others company

Step #6 - See step #1 since that's the most important one! 

And note,  I can honestly say that in the over 15 years that I've been a dentist, only once have I ever cancelled out a day of patients to go skiing, and that was just over a year ago the day that the Blizzard of '13 was set to roll in and 10 out of my 12 scheduled patients had already cancelled the day before and we all pretty much knew that the state of CT was going to shut down, so I cancelled the rest and headed North


----------



## mister moose (Apr 17, 2014)

Ski mid October to end of April nearly every weekend:  28 weekends, 56 days.  There's your 50 right there, but you need to be at a big boy resort up north to get those early and late days.
Add a vacation week, 5 days.
Add 3 day weekends, MLK, Veterans,  President's, New Years, 4 days.
Add powder days:  3 days.

That's 68 days.  I just crossed 50, and should with a little luck, cross 60.

As others have said, you need a pass, and you need to be tolerably close to the hill to make the drive every week. "tolerably close" means different things to different people.

But to get to just 50, you can let 18 of the above days (that's 9 weekends!) slide for birthday parties and weddings and family, and still get the 50.  It isn't that hard.  A lot of us do it. Many do lots more, usually flex time or remote work type jobs.  And you'll be impressed with how much better a skier you are too at 50 days plus.

Hardpack bony what the hell am I doing here days?  First off, at least half the time it's better than you expected.  The other half is going to the gym so you can slay the powder days and spring bumps.  Secondly, you need to be at a mountain that gets a lot of snow and makes a lot of snow, so the crappy days are at a minimum.

And to echo what Dr Jeff said, the more friends you make on the hill of your choice, the more you want to be there on a regular basis.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 17, 2014)

When Xanadu finally opens, I intend to break the single digits!


----------



## snoseek (Apr 17, 2014)

There's people on here that just go every opportunity, despite the weather from OCT to April or beyond and take lots of vacation in winter and have somewhat flexible scheduling. BobR comes to mind....that guy gets it done every winter AND has a real job. There's others on here for sure.

For me I plant myself near good skiing, work as little as possible and keep it to nights. This has netted me 2000 days in the past two decades but there are obvious sacrifices.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 17, 2014)

I work 6 days a week non-holiday, 7 days a week during holidays.  I had 1 day off in the month of February...

I am currently sitting at 105 days.  I work at a ski mtn, but my job does not get me on skis(I am not a instructor/patrol).

I race 2 nights a week for 8 weeks.  I ski almost every day after work, or sometimes I get to go take some lunch laps.  I skied every day off I had from mid Nov. thru 2 weeks ago except for 1.

If you trully want to ski alot you can do it.  You just need to give up other things.  I am single, and dont spend much time with friends over the winter(I move closer to the mtn for the winter actually).  I have a great small group of friends that are always interested in skiing, so we force each other to go out rather than sitting on the couch after work.


----------



## dlague (Apr 17, 2014)

Well wife and kids that want to ski, check. My wife and I even work a booth at the ski show in Boston!  From mid December to end of March we try to ski every day of every weekend!  This yer we missed about 8 days for various reasons!  I would like to ratchet up the number of times between early November and mid December!  More night skiing would be god too!  Ok next year I will shoot for 50!  That is half a ski bum right?

Hell my wife wants to ski on Mother's Day!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Apr 17, 2014)

dlague said:


> Well wife and kids that want to ski, check. My wife and I even work a booth at the ski show in Boston!  *From mid December to end of March *we try to ski every day of every weekend!  This yer we missed about 8 days for various reasons!  I would like to ratchet up the number of times between early November and mid December!  More night skiing would be god too!  Ok next year I will shoot for 50!  That is half a ski bum right?
> 
> Hell my wife wants to ski on Mother's Day!


Today is April 17, and I'll be skiing the next 3 days!!! 

If you're limited to December to March, I'm afraid you're fighting a losing battle.

While I don't break 50 every year, I never have to "sacrifice" to get there when I do. Probably the biggest reason is the long season that I have compare to 90% of other skiers. Depending on my work schedule, I may ski 3 out of 4 weekends of April in northern Vermont, or even a full week out west. 

Basically, I have as many weekend as you have between December and March (though I don't ski every single weekend as you do, I pick and choose the best condition). But one way or another, I add anywhere from 5 to 10 extra days in April. Throw in the one (or two) full week vacation (which I typically do either in January or even May, basically when the northeast often have poor condition), I have no trouble get up to 50 if I so choose.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 18, 2014)

Here are some suggestions. 

1) Live close to a ski hill. Ottawa is great, you have a few ski hills within 30 minutes from downtown.
2) Night skiing
3) Vacation time and leave without pay. I can't take sick day, people know me too much. 
3a) Job with allows you some flex time.
4) Work at a hill (volunteer, etc)
5) Family that skis with Spring Break. Kids in a race program...you'll get that the hill often. One of the parents of younger kids in the program has skied 56 days, his wife 45. They stopped two weekends ago and started skiing at US Thanksgiving.
6) Season pass.
7) Deals...
8) Stay healthy
9) Earned turns - hiking/skinning up bc or closed ski areas. Tuckerman holds snow well into June and I've made some turns sometimes in July.
10) Ski 12-months a year. 

I've hit 50 in all but two years (last 2 at 44 and 47) when I hit 40yrs old in June 2005. But I made up this season, today was day 73. Skiing 3 days this weekend at Jay. Previous record was 65 (on 12-month period)

PS. I'm not even close to having a 6-digit salary. Even further with leave without pay.


----------



## jimk (Apr 18, 2014)

MadPatSki said:


> PS. I'm not even close to having a 6-digit salary. Even further with leave without pay.



Actually, the way it often works is the people making the biggest salaries ski the least due to demands and responsibilities of their job.  Sad to say.
Another thing, quality over quantity is not always a bad approach.  I find fewer days, but in the company of family or friends to be a reasonable alternative to lots of solo skiing or skiing more frequently in dismal conditions.
Of course, this is coming from someone always scheming for more ski days.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 18, 2014)

For me i hzppy to have no pass nad when it snows i happpy to hit around 30 dYs my season memories are all good to great powder days this year. i think if i lived in North VT i have more days but they get double snow that get in  Normal year down herre. This year was way above way above normall in The Cats and PA .


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2014)

The first step is to retire. After that the rest is easy. I retired 2 years ago and this year I got 76 days in and I'm a little disappointed with that. I expected to rack up a lot of new and/or seldom visited places, but apparently there are still outside forces that effect my ability to indulge my obsession. Inasmuch as I "have all day free" I'm the one doing the running around dealing with the mundane as well as many of the household chores, which is not inappropriate, just time consuming. I also live just 17 miles from my home mountain, where I'm an instructor. Working as an instructor three days a week really can rack up the days, and it isn't all that busy during the week so I get a lot of free skiing. In addition my wife and I get a seasons pass, that saves a lot of money. Be for I retired I taught skiing two nights a week as well as one weekend day, that helped with the season total, but there wasn't much free skiing and some of those nights were really cold.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 18, 2014)

day count this season sucked but a couple years back i managed 40 days.  Living in S CT and having a traditional job (9-5 / m-f) i think that was a pretty good achievement.

planning and commitment was the key.  i don't have a house in the mountains, most of the time it was day trips or weekends.   that year we did a family trip for winter break from school so that helped.

for the most part i skied every Sat/Sun.. alternating local hill in CT 1 weekend (season pass to Sundown) and weekend trip(s) to VT or NH the next weekend.

a few midweek day trips taking a vacation day from work helped.  i think i also did a few 1/2 day sessions in spring locally by adjusting my work hours (and doing conference calls from the lodge)


----------



## dlague (Apr 18, 2014)

My family often comes a day or two shy of 40 which is very doable!  Need to commit!  50 Days will be the holy grail.  More than that probably not happening unless I retire or quit my job which neither will happen any time soon - gotta pay the bills!

What I have extracted from most posts on this thread is 40-50 is pushing it for most with 50 being the extreme upper limit!  More than fifty - well you either work for a ski area, are retired or have a very flexible job!

Is 50 days the new age working ski bum sort of speak?


----------



## glennz (Apr 18, 2014)

I got 64 days in this year, but unfortunately I'm now done due to business travel for the next couple of weeks.  I skied every weekend, starting at the beginning of November, arranging my work schedule so I could get on the road in the afternoon Friday.  I took vacation and skied every day during Christmas and Winter school breaks.  I skied three days over Thanksgiving weekend.  I watched the weather, took vacation days and drove up for every potential powder day during the week, staying thru to the weekend, and I took other vacation days to turn several weekends into 4 day weekends.  I was lucky because I had vacation days to burn, and I took full advantage of them.  I have to drive from Newport RI to the Mt Washington Valley to do it.  Most of my friends think I'm insane...


----------



## hammer (Apr 18, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Step #1 - I've got a wife and kids who LOVE to ski, so it's more likely to be some complaining/questioning of one's sanity about why we're not going as opposed to why we are going skiing!
> ...
> Step #6 - See step #1 since that's the most important one!


This hits the nail on the head.

My wife is OK with skiing but not enough to go more than once every two weeks, and even then only between about mid December and early March.  Had to push to get out for our last trip which was about a month ago.

I'd like to get back up to double digits at some point.

50 days...maybe when I retire, just hope the body holds out...


----------



## glennz (Apr 18, 2014)

Yup.  Very lucky the wife loves it as much as me.  She topped 50 days this year as well, as did our grandaughter who lives with us.  My extra days were mid-week with "the boys".  Semi-retiring and moving to MTW Valley this fall, so going for 100 next year!  Suspect I'll burn out before then, but I'm going to try.


----------



## dlague (Apr 18, 2014)

glennz said:


> Yup.  Very lucky the wife loves it as much as me.  She topped 50 days this year as well, as did our grandaughter who lives with us.  My extra days were mid-week with "the boys".  Semi-retiring and moving to MTW Valley this fall, so going for 100 next year!  Suspect I'll burn out before then, but I'm going to try.




That is awesome!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 18, 2014)

First secure lodging  every weekend from Mid October through the end of April.  Ski every Holiday day,every weekend a few nights if you can.  That puts you over 50..  Tell you non ski family and  Friends I  will see you in May. You need vacation time or a non m-f 9 to 5 job to get more. 80 is always a goal. I usually get lazy and don't wait out a wind hold day.   I will just miss 80.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 18, 2014)

Bob R said:


> First secure lodging  every weekend from Mid October through the end of April.  Ski every Holiday day,every weekend a few nights if you can.  That puts you over 50..  Tell you non ski family and  Friends I  will see you in May. You need vacation time or a non m-f 9 to 5 job to get more. 80 is always a goal. I usually get lazy and don't wait out a wind hold day.   I will just miss 80.



This has always been my plan. My problem hitting 80 is bad hangovers and rain. I should get to 70 days if I can go once in May.


----------



## abc (Apr 18, 2014)

dlague said:


> My family often comes a day or two shy of 40 which is very doable!  Need to commit!  50 Days will be the holy grail.  More than that probably not happening unless I retire or quit my job which neither will happen any time soon - gotta pay the bills!
> 
> What I have extracted from most posts on this thread is 40-50 is pushing it for most with 50 being the extreme upper limit!  More than fifty - well you either work for a ski area, are retired or have a very flexible job!
> 
> *Is 50 days the new age working ski bum sort of speak*?


For the northeast? Probably. Length of season is the most critical issue. We simply have way shorter season than out west.

If you push to rack up more days in our short season, you'll find some of those "extra days" might coincide with extremely marginal conditions. I'm not sure I would personally go for those days just to say I hit 50. 

Frankly, I'm not nearly as obsessed about the number. If I ski 20 days, enjoy the skiing, AND enjoy whatever other non-skiing activities, that's better than 50 days with grumpy family and no friends. 

Not to mention I actually love my job and will not give it up just to ski (yes, sacrilege, I know)


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 18, 2014)

If i would have raced this year i would be at 45. I missed a lot of weekend days that i may have gotten but sometimes sleep is good and money is not always falling from the trees.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 18, 2014)

I work full time and feel around 25-30 is a good # for me. It allows me to ski a good amount while also allowing me to be there for the family on the wknds. If I wanted to do much more than that I'd have to really burn some PTO midweek and ski and/or go out west and do 5+ days over a week.
This season I got 25 days in with a season spanning my son's age 8-14 mos.....I have a patient/understanding wife!
Best season I've had since working FT was the season my wife and I had a seasonal rental up at Saddleback. We both were working FT and both in grad school at night and I got in 47 days. Up every wknd from thanksgiving thru Mid April and some longer stretches as well

My standard season is late Nov thru early/mid April so I don't participate in the very early or very late season's.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 18, 2014)

Bob R said:


> First secure lodging  every weekend from Mid October through the end of April.  Ski every Holiday day,every weekend a few nights if you can.  That puts you over 50..  Tell you non ski family and  Friends I  will see you in May. You need vacation time or a non m-f 9 to 5 job to get more. 80 is always a goal. I usually get lazy and don't wait out a wind hold day.   I will just miss 80.




As far as semi normal people I know you win this hands down. Year after year the numbers are always impressive


----------



## HowieT2 (Apr 18, 2014)

I've never hit 50 but consistently been doing 40-45 the last 5 years or so.  I could do 50 if I didn't take days off some times, but the last time I had a vacation and skied everyday of it, 9 days in a row, I was so tired I thought I had malaria.  So now I try to ski no more than 3 days In a row, unless conditions are good and I can't resist.


----------



## Terry (Apr 19, 2014)

I usually average 80 days a year by skiing every weekend that is skiable, climbing after they close, and night skiing 2-3 nights a week. I work and live within 15 mins of Shawnee Peak,and 50 mins from Sunday River so that makes it possible. This year my numbers are down because Jan was way cold most nights to ski. I guess I am getting old or something! Today will be 66 for the season, will ski tomorrow and then climb till it melts out so I can't make top to bottom anymore.


----------



## boston_e (Apr 19, 2014)

My wife and I got well over 40 a few times when we were dating and pre kids.  That was pretty much every weekend through the ski season plus maybe a long weekend type of western trip.  We could have easily gotten over 50 if we hadn't picked sleeping in and breakfast over some bad weather days etc. where we knew the conditions were going to be crappy.  Now I find there is too much stuff I also want to do to get that many days in.  I've settled into that 20ish zone as a good number for me and the family.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm at 39 days for this season so far. Took a pass on about 3-4 days because of weather (either to cold or rain) while in VT. I also drove to VT. one weekend (BMMC) & didn't ski because my non-skiing wife was with me so we did other things. With the exception of one day trip that was only a 3 hour drive all my ski days are at least a 5 hour drive from home. Most of the time I ski 3-5 days in a row when I go which helps rack up days. On the other hand I usually only ski every other week which takes days away. I'm pretty confident I'll get 40+ days before I hang it up for the season.


----------



## jimk (Apr 20, 2014)

Anyone here log ~50 of more ski days in separate seasons in both the Northeast US and somewhere out West?  If so, where/which mountains, and how would you rate the overall quality of your ski days in the two regions?  Also, do you care to compare and contrast anything else about those different experiences that was memorable;  for example, weather, snow quality, logistics, transportation, etc?  Thanks.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 20, 2014)

When I was a college student I had a pass at Alpine Meadows.  I'm not sure how many days I got in, but I rarely missed a day because of conditions.  It was almost always sunny and mild, and even if it hadn't snowed in a while, the conditions were still enjoyable.  I am much more likely to skip days here.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Apr 20, 2014)

jimk said:


> Anyone here log ~50 of more ski days in separate seasons in both the Northeast US and somewhere out West?  If so, where/which mountains, and how would you rate the overall quality of your ski days in the two regions?  Also, do you care to compare and contrast anything else about those different experiences that was memorable;  for example, weather, snow quality, logistics, transportation, etc?  Thanks.



VT, NH, Maine, Co, UT, and CA are all places ive logged several long seasons at. Colorado was super consistent but two out the three were banner snow years much like this year was. The snow holds up freakishly good in April also.

Utah was above average 2 out of the three and overall the best snow IMO. Alta/Bird preserves pretty good, not quite as good as Summit but the powtrain could be endless at times.

3 of 3 in the Sierra have been below average. Long dry sunny stretches followed by VERY intense storm cycles that plaster the steep stuff. Can be heartbreaking at times but when it does happen its glorious. The snow falls denser allowing you to get on steep terrain without worrying about sluffing so much.

And of course here in New England. You all know the drill for that. Just when you can't take it anymore it gives. 06-07 is a good example. Dire in the beginning, insanity after valentines day.

Everywhere has good years, everywhere has bad years. I think overall Utah has the best snow surface in the lower 48 but that just me.


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 21, 2014)

We finally hit 50 today, and it's a tie even though we got there in different ways.

We have a place on the hill.  We spent pretty much every week-end there plus 5 days during the Christmas holiday and reading week.   With a ski pass and being on the hill, we go out even in shitty conditions, sometimes only for an hour or two.  In such conditions, I would otherwise never drive to a resort and pay lift tickets.

We'll probably get another 5 days this season.  Could have hit 60 if not for having to go to Florida for 7 days during the first week of the Christmas break.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 22, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> We finally hit 50 today, and it's a tie even though we got there in different ways.
> 
> We have a place on the hill.  We spent pretty much every week-end there plus 5 days during the Christmas holiday and reading week.   With a ski pass and being on the hill, we go out even in shitty conditions, sometimes only for an hour or two.  In such conditions, I would otherwise never drive to a resort and pay lift tickets.
> 
> We'll probably get another 5 days this season.  Could have hit 60 if not for having to go to Florida for 7 days during the first week of the Christmas break.



What is reading week? Is reading allowed the other 51 weeks of the year?


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 22, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> What is reading week? Is reading allowed the other 51 weeks of the year?



It's spring break...  Made a literal translation.   In Quebec, spring break is called 'reading week', which is dumb since it is the week of the year where no reading is done.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 24, 2014)

snoseek said:


> As far as semi normal people I know you win this hands down. Year after year the numbers are always impressive




I looked for you on Monday.  Join Terry and I sat at the Cat if they open back up.  Just like old times.  We need snow monster and JerryG  to make it complete.  3 days at loaf the flowing weekend.  I probably will have to do another day to  make 80.

And by the way.  Nobody does  it better than you.


----------



## jarrodski (Apr 24, 2014)

in college i used to get 130 days per season from October to May.  I lived in Burlington, only went to class on Tuesdays, worked nights and some days was only able to ski for an hour.  Now, i work at a mountain and get about 75.  there are some days that are just too hectic.  and a good portion of that 75 are spent teaching.  but i count those.  

i can see that as my kids get older, i'll force myself into more days based on their free time.  it;d be nice to break 100 again.  To be honest, its kind of tough when you're at one hill for the whole season.  i miss traveling around.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 24, 2014)

I finally hit 50 days Tuesday at Killington.  My first day was Oct 27 also at K. 
The key for me is a long season.  I work 5 days/week 50 hours or more per, and 6 days 60 plus hours in December.  The only way for me to reach 50 is to ski almost every available day.  I Start when the lifts open, and end near when they close.  Sprinkle in a weeks vacation, a sick day or 3, and a personal day or two to make up for washouts and limited days available to me in December, and it ends up over 50.  As others have said, a season's pass is also key to  not bail on marginal days. Finally, do not  cancel due to to weather forecasts.  Some of the best days are when foul weather is forecast. Sunday should be day 52 at K.


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 24, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> ... is to ski almost every available day.



That my friend is a worthwhile goal !


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> That my friend is a worthwhile goal !



I know right?  I will planning better next season and I need to get my family on board!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 24, 2014)

I had to jump on the 'PBR Avatar' bandwagon...


----------



## JimG. (Apr 24, 2014)

This weekend will be days 50 and 51.


----------



## 180 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have skied over 50 days every year since 1982.  Most was 99.  All with a full time job.  The key is being in sales and now I own my own business.  You also have to have an amazing ski partner, my wife, who is equally dedicated.  Having a season pass also helps since a few runs on a crappy day still count.  All vacations are skiing and early and late season at Killington is mandatory.


----------



## jimk (Apr 25, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> Finally, do not  cancel due to to weather forecasts.  Some of the best days are when foul weather is forecast. Sunday should be day 52 at K.



I don't currently ski as much as you guys, but have probably averaged close to 20 per year for 47 consecutive seasons.  No truer words spoken than those above. 



180 said:


> I have skied over 50 days every year since 1982.  Most was 99.  All with a full time job.   You also have to have an amazing ski partner, my wife, who is equally dedicated.


Winner.  :flag:


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2014)

chuckstah said:


> I finally hit 50 days Tuesday at Killington.  My first day was Oct 27 also at K.
> The key for me is a long season.  I work 5 days/week 50 hours or more per, and 6 days 60 plus hours in December.  The only way for me to reach 50 is to ski almost every available day.  I Start when the lifts open, and end near when they close.  Sprinkle in a weeks vacation, a sick day or 3, and a personal day or two to make up for washouts and limited days available to me in December, and it ends up over 50.  As others have said, a season's pass is also key to  not bail on marginal days. Finally, do not  cancel due to to weather forecasts.  Some of the best days are when foul weather is forecast. Sunday should be day 52 at K.



Good point on marginal days we had three days this season where we skied when others thought it would be bad apparently.  Two of them were refreeze days after rain and though it was super hard Waterville and Sunday River both did a great job fixing things up!  The other was this past Saturday at Cannon where it was overcast and rain and mixed precip happened for brief periods but the forecast kept people away.  To your point - right on!  I can not deal with full on rain though!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 25, 2014)

I did it in college when I was instructor. Loaded up all my classes on Tuesday and Wednesday. I remember picking my gen eds based solely on them fitting into my schedule. I ended up taking some weird classes because of it. I think the 2002-03 winter I spent probably 65+ days on the snow between working and skiing with friends. I skied 4 days a week while classes were going on and during holiday break I skied 20+ days.


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 25, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I did it in college when I was instructor. Loaded up all my classes on Tuesday and Wednesday. I remember picking my gen eds based solely on them fitting into my schedule. I ended up taking some weird classes because of it. I think the 2002-03 winter I spent probably 65+ days on the snow between working and skiing with friends. I skied 4 days a week while classes were going on and during holiday break I skied 20+ days.



I find it interesting how many folks really hit their peak years during college, I've been the total opposite. Having been in Jackson for 7 seasons now, I've averaged about 120 days a year outside of one where I blew my Achilles in early December. Only got 16 that year. The work excuse is just that, and excuse. I've worked 5 of these years in Accounting and Finance, so no 4pm starts to the workday making it easy. You get up early and hike for turns, night skiing, every weekend day, skiing in the rain, a run real quick before a meeting, it all counts. Obviously living here makes this mostly possible. I understand trading off living somewhere for work, but that means you value work more over skiing. I don't fit into that category.


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> I find it interesting how many folks really hit their peak years during college, I've been the total opposite. Having been in Jackson for 7 seasons now, I've averaged about 120 days a year outside of one where I blew my Achilles in early December. Only got 16 that year. The work excuse is just that, and excuse. I've worked 5 of these years in Accounting and Finance, so no 4pm starts to the workday making it easy. You get up early and hike for turns, night skiing, every weekend day, skiing in the rain, a run real quick before a meeting, it all counts. Obviously living here makes this mostly possible. I understand trading off living somewhere for work, but that means you value work more over skiing. I don't fit into that category.



%0 seems quite manageable!  It is the early season, night skinig commitment that I need to add!  For example We got 2 days in November and only went night skiing twice. add 5-8 more night skiing trips, work on getting out 6 time in November and a few extra here and there and 50 is easy!


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 25, 2014)

If you are able to add dome skiing to the off season, there is no reason you shouldn't hit 300 days a year.  In fact, anyone who doesn't immediately relocate to the nearest dome clearly does not value skiing as much as they say they do.


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> If you are able to add dome skiing to the off season, there is no reason you shouldn't hit 300 days a year.  In fact, anyone who doesn't immediately relocate to the nearest dome clearly does not value skiing as much as they say they do.



Good point!  I guess I need to pack my shit up and head to Dubai!  Then again skiing a 400-500 ft vert straight down could get old real fast going 300 times per year!  Talked myself out of it already!  Guess I hate skiing!  :beer:


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 25, 2014)

dlague said:


> Good point!  I guess I need to pack my shit up and head to Dubai!  Then again skiing a 400-500 ft vert straight down could get old real fast going 300 times per year!  Talked myself out of it already!  Guess I hate skiing!  :beer:



The other alternative is to relocate to the southern hemisphere every May 1.  Any skier who doesn't do at least that much is just some hipster poseur!


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> The other alternative is to relocate to the southern hemisphere every May 1.  Any skier who doesn't do at least that much is just some hipster poseur!



Or move to Virginia and go to Liberty Mountain Snowflex Centre


----------



## jimk (Apr 25, 2014)

I can't get fired up over that Liberty Univ summer ski complex even though I live only about two hours from it.
But for some reason I don't find it hard to believe living in Jackson, WY ups your motivation to crack 50 days.   The non-ski pros that live in Ohio and log 50+ are the true diehards.
IIRC there is a guy in this video about the Dubai ski dome that possibly skis more vertical than anyone alive because he's in there almost every day of the year:  http://vimeo.com/53106186#at=0
I think he falls in the quantity over quality side of the equation.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 25, 2014)

dlague said:


> Or move to Virginia and go to Liberty Mountain Snowflex Centre



If they built up some bumps under that stuff, I would have to give serious thought to changing my handle to 'Flexskier.


----------



## dlague (Apr 26, 2014)

The people the ski there would hurt themselves


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Apr 26, 2014)

dlague said:


> Good point on marginal days we had three days this season where we skied when others thought it would be bad apparently.  Two of them were refreeze days after rain and though it was super hard Waterville and Sunday River both did a great job fixing things up!  The other was this past Saturday at Cannon where it was overcast and rain and mixed precip happened for brief periods but the forecast kept people away.  To your point - right on!  I can not deal with full on rain though!


Also small things add up too:

With better clothing changes the definition of "freezing cold". I skied on a blizzard day at Copper. It was in the teens and snowing and blowing. The snow crystal hitting my face really hurts. So I pull up my face mask and suddenly it's toasty warm. Then I noticed enough snow had fallen it's becoming a powder day! 

For the longest time, I hated hardpack slick groomers, worse if it got skied off. But a few pointers from better skiers, I started to manage icy hardpacks better so now even mild refrozen stuff are fair game.  

All those changes one's view of "marginal condition". More and more condition are acceptable rather than marginal == more days out on the slope.


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 26, 2014)

dlague said:


> Then again skiing a 400-500 ft vert straight down could get old real fast going 300 times per year!




Dubai's vertical is 279 feet...  The steeper run has a 15% gradient.   I can't imagine spending more than one hour skiing there.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 28, 2014)

Hit days 50 and 51 this past weekend at K.

Weather not great, rainy on Saturday and a bit snowy on Sunday. We skied about 5 hours each day. Visibility sucked both days but the snow was soft and easy to ski. K1, Superstar, and Canyon quad open. Lots of good terrain. Pitch of the weekend was Downdraft headwall (the very top) yesterday. Soft snow covered with about 3-4" of fresh cream cheese. Sweet!


If you want to hit 50 days you need to suck it up and use your water proof gear.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 28, 2014)

JimG. said:


> If you want to hit 50 days you need to suck it up and use your water proof gear.



That's my problem, I don't ski in the rain, at least if can avoid it. Lost a few days due to rain this year, also lost a few days due to extreme cold. Also lost 2 days having my non-skiing wife with me, that's OK I had more fun hanging with her. If I had skied everyday I was in VT. this year I'd be at right about 50 days. 42 days skiing, all but one in VT., is pretty good in my book for a flatlander from Brooklyn.


----------



## abc (Apr 28, 2014)

JimG. said:


> If you want to hit 50 days you need to suck it up and use your water proof gear.


LOL! 

Truer words had never been uttered! 

But seriously, there's a lot to be said about skiing in the "rain". Granted, there're constant downpours and occasional drizzle. Waterproof gear makes the latter absolutely delightful (everyone else is in the lodge or back at their condo so you have all the mountain to yourself). Still, I know of nothing that will turn a constant downpour to anything resembling enjoyable. The key being, "push" a little on the edge of that "marginal" condition and many are surprised to find some of such condition are actually quite manageable or even enjoyable, PROVIDED one has the proper gear!




steamboat1 said:


> That's my problem, I don't ski in the rain, at least if can avoid it. Lost a few days due to rain this year, also lost a few days due to extreme cold.


Also, what's "extreme cold" changes depending on your clothing options. 

I used to write off those days automatically. But with a season pass, I can afford to head out "for a few runs" to see how cold/wet it really is. And to my pleasant surprise, I now have the gear to make what used to be "extreme" cold into "tolerably cold". And the "few runs" turned into a good part of the day!  More importantly, I now know what "cold/wet" is actually acceptable and enjoyable FOR ME and can plan accordingly in the future.

(I didn't go out and buy a thousand dollar worth of waterproof Gore-Tex top and bottom shell. I just replace my worn out gears when needed, but keeping in mind I wanted to replace them with reasonably up-to-date technology, with an eye specifically to push that "marginal" condition with the help of the new gear!)


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2014)

abc said:


> LOL!
> 
> Truer words had never been uttered!
> 
> ...



We will ski in any temp - sub zero no problem!  We have skied in freezing drizzle and though the goggles kept getting coated we still enjoyed it- however, my son and wife scratched the heck out of his lens and needed to be replaced.  We have also skied in the rain but honestly it was not that enjoyable.  If I have to fall short of a goal because of rain - well I will try again the following year!  Light rain OK but a few days this year in January and December where we opted to no go it was down right pouring!

We are going to take a different tactic next season!


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 28, 2014)

abc said:


> LOL!
> 
> Truer words had never been uttered!
> 
> ...



Believe me I have the proper gear. I just don't like skiing in rain & extreme cold. Done it enough times to know. Sometimes you really do get older & wiser.


----------



## abc (Apr 28, 2014)

dlague said:


> We have also skied in the rain but honestly it was not that enjoyable.


If it's really not enjoyable, there's no point.

In my case, my objective was never specifically reaching a goal of a certain number of days. It just so happens I reached a certain number when I skied & ENJOYED skiing in a few of the "marginal" days. 

Heavy pouring rain which you can't even see through, I think will not be enjoyable by most, including myself. But I did quite a few days in light drizzle which I found no problem, not detracting the enjoyment of the skiing itself at all. On the other hand, if the skiing wasn't all that enjoyable (thin cover and/or slushy) to begin with, adding rain would be a nail on the coffin.


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2014)

abc said:


> If it's really not enjoyable, there's no point.
> 
> In my case, my objective was never specifically reaching a goal of a certain number of days. It just so happens I reached a certain number when I skied & ENJOYED skiing in a few of the "marginal" days.
> 
> Heavy pouring rain which you can't even see through, I think will not be enjoyable by most, including myself. But I did quite a few days in light drizzle which I found no problem, not detracting the enjoyment of the skiing itself at all. On the other hand, if the skiing wasn't all that enjoyable (thin cover and/or slushy) to begin with, adding rain would be a nail on the coffin.



The couple times where I did ski in pouring rain it was too warm for a face mask and a bandana got too wet as a result I felt like I was getting pelted in the face with tacks!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2014)

abc said:


> LOL!
> 
> Truer words had never been uttered!
> 
> ...



Having a "home" mountain that has some type of a covered lift helps too on those days and makes the thought of getting out more reasonable knowing that you get some time each run "out of the elements" 

One of my biggest vertical days this season was a rainy Saturday in December at Mount Snow. I rode the Bluebird 25 times and racked up just over 40k of verts in light to moderate rain from 8 until about 3 with just a couple of quick snack and bathroom breaks. Soft snow and NO LINES help motivate me more to wrap myself in gore-tex and get out there in conditions that "scare" many folks away


----------



## JimG. (Apr 28, 2014)

Having the K1 open made a big difference on Friday in the rain. And it never rained hard, we did not get soaked. We spent alot of time on the Superstar and Canyon quads too. The snow and skiing was great. Sunday was just a treat with the fresh snow up top.

I'm not much of a fan of skiing in a driving rainstorm either, especially with any increased lightening risk.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 28, 2014)

One way to ski 50 days per year is to work 80-100 hours per week in the off season.  Unfortunately my timing was a little off this spring.  I started into that schedule this week, just before I got to 50. Hoping this gives me a head start on next season!


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 28, 2014)

JimG. said:


> Having the K1 open made a big difference on Friday in the rain. And it never rained hard, we did not get soaked


Umm Friday was bluebird at K, not a breath of wind either. Got your days mixed up I think.


----------



## marcski (Apr 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Umm Friday was bluebird at K, not a breath of wind either. Got your days mixed up I think.



I heard it was super windy at Middlebury.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Umm Friday was bluebird at K, not a breath of wind either. Got your days mixed up I think.



Ya, meant to say Saturday.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 29, 2014)

marcski said:


> I heard it was super windy at Middlebury.



That would've been Thurs.


----------

